# Bull shark



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Threw out a sand trout and caught a 5 1/2 foot bull at SLP. Just a heads up on what the bull ate. Good luck.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've caught Bull Sharks behind SLP, while fishing a Trout turney. We hooked one on mac as it was being reeled in, just off the tip of the rod. Bull Sharks will eat any fish where other sharks prefer different fish. KI just fish with what ever bait I catch in the surf.


----------

